

Ask HN: I received call from my own number, How is it possible? - sawantuday

Just received a call from my own number. How is it possible at all? Called my operator for details. they said I haven&#x27;t received any call for last two hours
======
icedchai
I've seen this happen. With many VOIP services it is trivial to configure
_any_ number as the caller ID. It can also be done with T1 PRI, etc.

------
tired_man
Easy as pie. You can buy PBX add-ons to let you spoof any number you care to
send out. Telemarketers drool over that sort of stuff.

------
mahadazad
Did somebody also talk to you?

~~~
sawantuday
Nope. no response after I answered.

